# Форум для размышляющих > Ты не один... >  Ищу девушку...

## Dark_Prist

Доброго тебе времени суток.

Знаешь кто искренне умеет плакать, сопереживать, чувствовать боль, одиночество, страх... Такой человечек и искренне может любить! Просто, раствориться в любимом человеке! Именно такие люди должны быть счастливыми, и именно такие люди должны говорить, что: "Любят эту жизнь!" А не реальщики у которых всё ок, потому, что они не зависимо от пола козлы, шлюхи и люди с уже давно мёртвой и ничего не чувствующей душою!...

Давай нае... обманим систему, и просто, будем счастливы всегда! Котёнок, ты за?

----------


## diabolus

ох, малыш, у тебя что ни фраза, то заблуждение.

много какой человечек может любить искренне, и не себя и свою личную драму, а именно другого человека. 

между "у них всё ок потому, что они нехорошие люди" на самом деле нет никакой связи. 

"растворяться в любимом" - это прямой путь в отношеньческий ад. растворившийся зае... достанет второго очень сильно, очень быстро. станешь чьим-то центром мира - задохнёшься. будешь раздражён чьим-то постоянным присутствием, а растворившийся будет страдать. опасно это: и до насилия дойти может. не говоря уж о том, что чтобы быть счастливым - персоне совершенно необходимо взаимодействие со внешним миром. да, это тот самый, к которому у тебя, зайчик, так много презрения. 

так что, солнышко, завязывай-ка ты с этим кризисом переходного возраста. вот дикость-то - целенаправленно искать себе пару на суицид форуме.

----------


## ФАК

Почему это дикость? Мне кажется, идея не такая уж и плохая.

----------


## diabolus

вы правы - вам кажется.

----------


## ФАК

Для некоторых это единственная реальная возможность. Зачем мне живой рядом, если я сама относительно мертвая.

----------


## Dark_Prist

> ох, малыш, у тебя что ни фраза, то заблуждение.
> 
> много какой человечек может любить искренне, и не себя и свою личную драму, а именно другого человека. 
> 
> между "у них всё ок потому, что они нехорошие люди" на самом деле нет никакой связи. 
> 
> "растворяться в любимом" - это прямой путь в отношеньческий ад. растворившийся зае... достанет второго очень сильно, очень быстро. станешь чьим-то центром мира - задохнёшься. будешь раздражён чьим-то постоянным присутствием, а растворившийся будет страдать. опасно это: и до насилия дойти может. не говоря уж о том, что чтобы быть счастливым - персоне совершенно необходимо взаимодействие со внешним миром. да, это тот самый, к которому у тебя, зайчик, так много презрения. 
> 
> так что, солнышко, завязывай-ка ты с этим кризисом переходного возраста. вот дикость-то - целенаправленно искать себе пару на суицид форуме.


 Diabolus, доброго Вам вечера.

Конечно, много кто ещё способен любить, но люди (как говорила Розетта Кристофер) "искренне умеющие плакать, также искренне будут смеяться, и радоваться жизни, когда вдоволь наплачуться". То есть из всех способных на любовь, они как минимум стоят во главе угла.

И уж тем более, я не принуждаю Вас перенять мою точку зрения. Собственно, буду признателен за аналогичную любезность! :Р

Нет, души, - и поэтому (не у всех, но у многих!) нет проблем! Болит, то по настоящему ни колено, ни желудок, а болит (к сожалению, или к счастью) именно душа...

Также, и на счёт Ваших слов о растворении, или становлением целым Миром любимым человеком, я ни в силах согласиться. Когда любишь искренне, сильно, и душой, и телом человечка, который не был изначально таковым, но стал тебе самым дорогим в целом белом Свете, - нет, ничегошеньки плохого. Да, ты живёшь, и думаешь, и дышишь ради неё / него, но это не потеря себя, и ни унижение, тебе просто, больше не нужно заботиться о своём счастье, ведь за тебя это делает она, а ты за неё! Как ещё говаривал прадедушка Маркс: "Кооперация, основанная на разделении труда, приобретает свою классическую форму в мануфактуре"! :Р А без шуток, это не идиллия, ни романтизм, и уж точно не сказка, а самое обычное и русское счастье, о чём к сожалению за новыми трендами и веяниями человеческих отношений, год за годом люди стали забывать... И лишь по тихим вечерам, всё, что осталось от души от чего-то просит водки (помладше - чаю) и грустить...

А внешний Мир никуда не денется. Учёба, работа, да и совместные походы в кино, театры, кафе, рестораны, концерты, парки и культурные достопримечательности, фоном и дают полезную социальную нагрузку на "пчелу" (как говорят психологи). Но ещё раз в сто раз круче, когда ты осознанно и добровольно даже своей Эго-частью отдаёшь себя в верные и любимые руки! (=^_^=)

Благодарю, конечно, за Солнышко.. Вот только с переходным возрастом пальцем в небо. - Уже позади. ) Да, и не так важно, где люди познакомились (внукам можно и красивую сказку рассказать, уж, если сильно захочется), единственная валюта, которая не подвержена инфляции в этом Мире - это счастье! А деньгами ей служат: крупные купюры - верности, поменьше - честности, а мелочью - искренность! )

В любом случае, Вам Diabolus, уютной осени и отличного настроения! \(^_^)/

----------


## Dark_Prist

> Почему это дикость? Мне кажется, идея не такая уж и плохая.


 Фак, здравствуйте и доброго Вам времени суток! (^_^ )

Вам не кажется! - Вы правы! )

Наберусь наглости и спрошу ни девушка ли Вы случаем? (=^_^=)

----------


## ФАК

> Фак, здравствуйте и доброго Вам времени суток! (^_^ )
> 
> Вам не кажется! - Вы правы! )
> 
> Наберусь наглости и спрошу ни девушка ли Вы случаем? (=^_^=)


 Вам вечера доброго. Да, я девушка. Только это бесполезная информация)

----------


## Aare

Какая милая подростковая девственность. Я советую тебе уйти в монастырь, пока не поздно

----------


## trypo

> Какая милая подростковая девственность. Я советую тебе уйти в монастырь, пока не поздно


 не слышал историй о растлении нашими священниками молодых мальчиков - это в основном западные церкви грешат.
вряд ли он лишится девственности в наших монастырях.
если имелась какая либо иная *прямая* связь между первым и вторым предложением - то она совсем не очевидна.

----------


## trypo

> 3 сообщение автора ("ми-ми-ми")/


 если ты уже взрослый человек - эта речь говорит лишь о твоих проблемах
в социализации , возможно , неадекватности , бегстве от реальности.
взрослые люди такие нюни оставляют в юных годах.
лучше бы , все-таки , циничностью обрасти - поможет спуститься на землю с витания где-то там.

----------


## June

> не слышал историй о растлении нашими священниками молодых мальчиков - это в основном западные церкви грешат.


 Таких историй очень много. Вот первая попавшаяся ссылка:

http://cyclowiki.org/wiki/%D0%9F%D1%...B0%D0%BC%D0%B8

Думаю, неизвестных пока историй намного больше.

Я не понял фразы Ааре, но у меня не возникло впечатления, будто она посылает кого-то в монастырь на дефлорацию)

----------


## ФАК

June, его же ранее отлучили от церкви. На самом деле такие преступления, чаще всего, совершаются в католических паствах.

----------


## Aare

> не слышал историй о растлении нашими священниками молодых мальчиков - это в основном западные церкви грешат.
> вряд ли он лишится девственности в наших монастырях.
> если имелась какая либо иная *прямая* связь между первым и вторым предложением - то она совсем не очевидна.


 В монастырь уйти, чтобы не заниматься ерундой, а не чтобы девственности лишиться) Что вообще за странная мысль? Мне бы такое и в голову не пришло

----------


## June

> June, его же ранее отлучили от церкви. На самом деле такие преступления, чаще всего, совершаются в католических паствах.


 Ты прочитала только первый абзац.

У меня нет статистики. Знаю, что в Европе принято доносить, у нас принято молчать (как говорила бабушка – пока зубы торчать), так что даже по количеству сообщений в прессе ты не сможешь оценить распространённость явления.

PS: чувствую, сегодня успел задеть религиозные чувства всех, у кого они есть. Не говоря уже о тех, у кого их нет) Не хотел никого обидеть, но когда я вижу закрытые глаза, желание их открыть перевешивает.

----------


## ФАК

В Европе принято доносить, да. Но церковь очень часто закрывает на это глаза. Только с приходом Франциска начали наказывать, прежде это было почти нормой.

----------


## diabolus

> Для некоторых это единственная реальная возможность. Зачем мне живой рядом, если я сама относительно мертвая.


 хотя бы затем, что два психа рядом - это пипец пара. то есть если вдруг влюбишься в кого, а он/она - тоже псих, то тут уж ничего не поделать, но вот целенаправленно психу психа искать не стоит. 




> Нет, души, - и поэтому (не у всех, но у многих!) нет проблем! Болит, то по настоящему ни колено, ни желудок, а болит (к сожалению, или к счастью) именно душа...


 а у кого нет проблем? вот у кого их нет? 
романтизация страданий она такая романтизация страданий. болящая душа не делает нас особенными, никого не делает. и болит она уж тем более не от этого. у людей сбалансированных такой острой боли не бывает, и это плюс им, а не минус. это последнее, в чём можно кого бы то ни было упрекнуть. 




> о растворении, или становлением целым Миром любимым человеком, я ни в силах согласиться. Когда любишь искренне, сильно, и душой, и телом человечка, который не был изначально таковым, но стал тебе самым дорогим в целом белом Свете, - нет, ничегошеньки плохого.


 а не нужно вещи рассматривать с позиции "хорошо или плохо". в реальном мире - оно не хорошо и не плохо, оно не работает. не в долгосрочной перспективе. 




> Но ещё раз в сто раз круче, когда ты осознанно и добровольно даже своей Эго-частью отдаёшь себя в верные и любимые руки!


 да, эго в вас - ого-го какое. вы - это всё, что вы готовы отдать второй стороне, эдакий ценный приз, и вы думаете, что этого достаточно. ну а что, душа болит же, значит, персонаж стоящий. но этого недостаточно. у девушки тоже её эго есть. пока не растворилась, во всяком случае. 




> Благодарю, конечно, за Солнышко


 я там вас еще зайчиком назвала. вы уж за зайчика тоже поблагодарите!

===
а вот про монастырь получилось смешно =)

----------


## ФАК

> Для некоторых это единственная реальная возможность. Зачем мне живой рядом, если я сама относительно мертвая.
> хотя бы затем, что два психа рядом - это пипец пара. то есть если вдруг влюбишься в кого, а он/она - тоже псих, то тут уж ничего не поделать, но вот целенаправленно психу психа искать не стоит.


 Перекладывать свою больную голову или болезни на здорового человека, по меньшей мере гаденько. Это легко может искалечить две судьбы. Я бы предпочла человека со схожими проблемами, которые я смогу понять и принять. Каждый пусть играет в своей песочнице.

----------


## Aare

> да, эго в вас - ого-го какое. вы - это всё, что вы готовы отдать второй стороне, эдакий ценный приз, и вы думаете, что этого достаточно. ну а что, душа болит же, значит, персонаж стоящий. но этого недостаточно. у девушки тоже её эго есть. пока не растворилась, во всяком случае.


 Да и эго свое он тоже не отдаст, как обещает) Как он его отдаст-то? Да и зачем оно нужно кому. Ты бы лучше ей любовь дал, а не эго какое-то. Оно только твое.

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

> хотя бы затем, что два психа рядом - это пипец пара


 1. если говорить о каких-то абстрактных психах из кащенко, то наверно и ппц пара
2. если говорить о форумчанах, то нормальная пара. у вас какие-то странные представления о людях вокруг. Как будто тут с топором друг за другом бегают.

----------


## diabolus

> Перекладывать свою больную голову или болезни на здорового человека, по меньшей мере гаденько. Это легко может искалечить две судьбы. Я бы предпочла человека со схожими проблемами, которые я смогу понять и принять. Каждый пусть играет в своей песочнице.


 гуд, как говорится, поинт. энд ит из тейкен. 



> Да и эго свое он тоже не отдаст, как обещает) Как он его отдаст-то? Да и зачем оно нужно кому.


 это со стороны понятно, что никому. ...хотя, честности ради, показатели эго много у кого зашкаливают.  



> 1. если говорить о каких-то абстрактных психах из кащенко, то наверно и ппц пара
> 2. если говорить о форумчанах, то нормальная пара. у вас какие-то странные представления о людях вокруг. Как будто тут с топором друг за другом бегают.


 а у вас странные представления о моих представлениях. 
ппц он как будто только в топорах и выражается.

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

> ппц он как будто только в топорах и выражается.


 Если с топорами не бегают, то тогда не психи, а обычные люди и ппц будет в рамках нормы.

----------


## Mai7

а я бы побегала с топором за кого-то

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

> а я бы побегала с топором за кого-то


 ты такая милашка))

----------


## Dark_Prist

> да, эго в вас - ого-го какое. вы - это всё, что вы готовы отдать второй стороне, эдакий ценный приз, и вы думаете, что этого достаточно. ну а что, душа болит же, значит, персонаж стоящий. но этого недостаточно. у девушки тоже её эго есть. пока не растворилась, во всяком случае. 
> 
> я там вас еще зайчиком назвала. вы уж за зайчика тоже поблагодарите!


 Доброго вечера, Diabolus.

Почему же? Я готов дарить романтику и заботу даже самым обычным и будничным днём! Миловать, обнимать и целовать, подбадривая и давая крылья, чтобы лететь вперёд с новым зарядом сил, чувств и эмоций. Дарить доброту, внимательность, чувственность, страстность, нежность, чуткость, уважение, ласковость и теплоту! Задушевность и духовность. Интеллектуальность, разносторонность, возможно, в жизни открыть глаза на сотни прекрасных вещей, ведь, меня и самого увлекает очень многое, и многое любимо в этой жизни. Также, и заботу, и поддержку дарую. Подарю дары своего таланта. Начиная от написания прозы (новеллы, романы), а также высокого слога (песни и стихотворения), более того именно любимый и родной человечек станет источником вдохновения, и моей музой. И это не просто красивые слова!

Но самое главное, что я подарю своё большое сердце, которое искренне и не поддельно умеет любить! ( ^_^)/\(^_^ )

Какая Вы.. какая Вы падкая до внимания! :Р Да, за зайчика, также моя Вам признательность! )

----------


## Dark_Prist

> а я бы побегала с топором за кого-то


 Mai7 и Plaksivaya_tryapka, доброго Вам вечера! )

Mai7, я в полной мере согласен с Plaksivoy_tryapk'ой, если подразумевается отгоняние представительниц своего пола! Это и правда очень мило! Да, наверное и как припугивание объекта обожания, типа: "Только попробуй мне изменить!" - также очень мило! (#^_^#)

Отличных Вам выходных и прекрасного настроения!!! (=^_^=)

----------


## diabolus

> Почему же? Я готов дарить


 вот как раз поэтому. вы перечислили якобы многое из того, что вы готовы дарить, но все ваши дары - это вы сами и ваши проявления себя. 
а девушка чего? да ничего. ни слова о девушке. оно и правильно - предполагается же, что она в вас растворится. 

там вон другая девушка написала про побегать с топором, так вы и это умудрились на свой счёт принять. 
вы просто перечитайте, что пишите. сплошное "me, myself and i".

----------


## Veronika

> если имелась какая либо иная *прямая* связь между первым и вторым предложением - то она совсем не очевидна.


 сохранить нетронутое в первозданности)

----------


## trypo

белый флаг.

----------


## Mai7

> ты такая милашка))


 
да не говори)

----------


## Mai7

> Mai7 и Plaksivaya_tryapka, доброго Вам вечера! )
> 
> Отличных Вам выходных и прекрасного настроения!!! (=^_^=)


 
спасиб, того ж

----------

